

Stop Calling Software “Enterprise-grade” - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/stop-calling-software-enterprise-grade/

======
ronandunlop
Completely agreed. Enterprise-grade also assumes enterprises are the pinnacle
of success, quality, reliability and robustness... This is an outdated term
that should simply fade into memory.

